# Had a bite last night!



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

After shrugging off a 0/2 on hits the previous night, and only a 18lber the night before that...BAM! Nailed a 51lber last night. Didn't fight me too hard until near shore and all hell broke loose; peeled drag, side to side, then the thrashing. Couple pics and he swam away very strong (almost got a good tail slap in the face). Caught on a big 'gill.


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

oh "ONLY" an 18 lber the night before. must be nice! lol


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

congrats man,


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

nice fish buddy


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice Flatty!!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

nice hog for sure congrats


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice cat!!!!

I been getting lots of :S punctuated from time to time with a flathead.
Big fish have been very hard to get to bite for me this year.


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

katfish said:


> Nice cat!!!!
> 
> I been getting lots of :S punctuated from time to time with a flathead.
> Big fish have been very hard to get to bite for me this year.



Same up here, Robby. Some fish in the 10 to 20 pound range, and a whole lot of skunked outings. August was pretty much a bust, so hopefully we can salvage some #'s this fall.

Thanks to all.


----------



## Joey (Sep 12, 2010)

Niiiice!!!!


----------

